# Grinding, are there types you find enjoyable?



## Nep Nep (May 16, 2014)

So yes, grinding in video games. Are there any games in which you find the grinding enjoyable? What are the games that you hate grinding in? 

I was having a forum conversation on a different forum the other day with a member who put 756 hours into Pokemon Ruby collecting all the Pokemon and grinding out their levels and I thought.. Omg that sounds boring as sin. 

YET I was also playing KH2FM the other day and I LOVE grinding out the form levels and even regular levels. Grinding your drive forms is extremely rewarding, netting you highly useful abilities that can really make Sora feel a lot more fun to play. 

Same with the whole KH series really, I adore grinding up commands in BBS cause every command you level can be mixed to create an even better command. 

KH1 was all about getting those abilities too or new keyblades. 

Plus I just love that little black and red box that pops up for Sora with the little jingle that plays when you level up, it just feels good to level up in a KH game, every level feels rewarding.  

Essentially I love games that make you grind for great rewards and can't stand grinding in Pokemon where the only purpose is to enter competitive battling, complete everything, or just brag about it.  

What about you? 

Oh and my apologies if there was another thread similar to this, I did a quick search and found nothing. I admit it may not have been thorough enough though.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2014)

Really depends on the game and what in particular I'm grinding. Grinding one-handed or two-handed weapons in Skyrim? Ossum, just go around and smack stuff. Grinding Restoration? Gehhhh...


----------



## Nep Nep (May 17, 2014)

krory said:


> Really depends on the game and what in particular I'm grinding. Grinding one-handed or two-handed weapons in Skyrim? Ossum, just go around and smack stuff. Grinding Restoration? Gehhhh...



Armor grinding is a bitch too. 

Thankfully I play it on PC so I can just summon like 50 mammoths and heal repeatedly.  

Still takes forever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2014)

*DMC 4: Grinding in Bloody Palace to get enough soul things(forgot the name) to buy skills.
*Castlevania OoE: Overleveling in normal just to be overpowered in +new game plus for hard mode
*Borderlands 2: even though it gets really tedious after a while

generally games that I really like and just overall pleasant.. I also don't grind in Pokemon, I used to tho.


----------



## Linkofone (May 17, 2014)

Maplestory was kinda fun. Grinding at high level monsters with friends is kinda enjoyable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 17, 2014)

RPG wise, probably games that have particularly action oriented battle systems like Star Ocean, the Tales games, KH and Valkyrie Profile.

The grind just really depends on whether or not the game's fun or battles are quick. Cuz grinding in say Pokemon or tactics oriented rpgs like FFT, or Disgaea aren't exactly FUN even though I like those games.



> I was having a forum conversation on a different forum the other day with a member who put 756 hours into Pokemon Ruby collecting all the Pokemon and grinding out their levels and I thought.. Omg that sounds boring as sin.



Then God came down from the heavens and gave us EXP Share from jump street in X/Y and outright removed the tedium. 

And I'm from the crowd who started with Red and Blue back when it was new. 

And fuck Black's grinding.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2014)

I like grinding in Kingdom Hearts games, Star Ocean 3, Tales of Symphonia... I guess generally games with real-time action.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2014)

I ended up grinding the hell out of (any) Pokemon game, Bravely Default, Persona 3 & 4. When strategy fails me, lvl grinding gives me a fighting chance in most of my battles.

The only game I can think of where I wasn't obsessed with grinding would be Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

For the most part, Monster Hunter is an enjoyable grind.

Mostly because the entire game is basically grinding, so you might as well make it fun.  Boss spamming in Dark Souls is fun, and you can use that to grind pretty damn high up there, so that, too.


----------



## Patchouli (May 17, 2014)

If the situation is I'm grinding levels for about 30 minutes against pathetically easy enemies, just so I can have an edge on an upcoming boss - no, absolutely no. The upcoming boss should be hard, and I should be encouraged to try a different strategy and think before attacking, not powerleveling until I can steamroll the boss.

On the other hand, if the grinding was challenging, and I couldn't just press X repeatedly while watching Anime to win - then maybe. From there it'd largely depend whether grinding makes the upcoming boss a joke.

I think I need to make a flowchart.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

I like grinding in Nocturne because the game is never that easy unless you're a dozen or so levels higher than you should be in that area.  Auto-battling ends up poorly for you most of the time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 17, 2014)

> The only game I can think of where I wasn't obsessed with grinding would be Valkyria Chronicles.



VC2 is better about it since you can simply just have characters run in there like an asshole and not give a shit.

Where as 1 you get murdered.


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2014)

I have done a crazy amount of grinding in Bravely Default.

Grinding is fun if it's not too harsh and you get rewards that are worth the time in return.

There's a huge difference though between acceptable levels of grinding and the kind of grinding that devs like to put in games to push micro-transactions.

For instance, the bullshit we saw in Forza?  That's not good grinding, that's not fun or acceptable.  People are fine with some grinding, they don't want to however be forced to play hours upon hours to buy a fucking car in a racing game.


----------



## Xiammes (May 17, 2014)

I had alot of fun grinding to level 200 in DD, but only in Dark Arisin, I would have tired out on just postgame.


----------



## Atlas (May 17, 2014)

Definitely Borderlands for me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

Grinding is fun when it feels like you're learning stuff  and getting better


----------



## Nep Nep (May 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Maplestory was kinda fun. Grinding at high level monsters with friends is kinda enjoyable.



Agreed, I never played Maplestory but I do adore grinding with friends in PSO2. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> RPG wise, probably games that have particularly action oriented battle systems like Star Ocean, the Tales games, KH and Valkyrie Profile.
> 
> The grind just really depends on whether or not the game's fun or battles are quick. Cuz grinding in say Pokemon or tactics oriented rpgs like FFT, or Disgaea aren't exactly FUN even though I like those games.
> 
> ...



I was so fucking happy to have that buffed XP share. I was like finally I don't have to sit here and grind (Like I was forced to in R/B/Y and R/S/E) In B/W I cheated my way through. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> For the most part, Monster Hunter is an enjoyable grind.
> 
> Mostly because the entire game is basically grinding, so you might as well make it fun.  Boss spamming in Dark Souls is fun, and you can use that to grind pretty damn high up there, so that, too.



I adore grinds like in Monster Hunter, essentially it's grinding to make equipment which customizes your look and what not. 

Same reason I like later Phantasy Star games which have a focus on grinding in parties for rare stuff. 



Enclave said:


> I have done a crazy amount of grinding in Bravely Default.
> 
> Grinding is fun if it's not too harsh and you get rewards that are worth the time in return.
> 
> ...



I agree entirely.



St NightRazr said:


> Grinding is fun when it feels like you're learning stuff  and getting better


 
I suppose so, in some cases I may need a worthwhile reward too though.  

Except in brawlers and fighting games, I love grinding to get better at those.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2014)

grinding is the best part of any rpg. the best part is going to an area you were previously getting your ass kicked in and just demolishing everything


----------



## Nep Nep (May 18, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> grinding is the best part of any rpg. the best part is going to an area you were previously getting your ass kicked in and just demolishing everything



Bleh I can't stand it if it's dull though. 

I can grind in FF games cause generally the reward is more than a couple of stat points. 

Say what you will but a few extra stat points generally don't do anything impressive unless you grind for fucking hours. 

Now if it's for a bunch of epic abilities or something that actually makes a difference WITHOUT taking 7 hours of my life then yeah I'll go for it.  

That's the problem with Pokemon for me though, I don't feel the difference from levels. You have to level a LOT to start feeling the difference. EV training would do you better.  

I need something palpable when I'm finished grinding to even bother. There's not a lot of RPG's where getting a few extra stat points feel good enough, there ARE SOME but not a lot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2014)

> I suppose so, in some cases I may need a worthwhile reward too though.
> 
> Except in brawlers and fighting games, I love grinding to get better at those.



Training to git gud in fighters is worth it besides kicking everyone's ass, but the hate mail you get for it if you use a character that not only is cheese to win with but you know how to play particularly.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 18, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Training to git gud in fighters is worth it besides kicking everyone's ass, but the hate mail you get for it if you use a character that not only is cheese to win with but you know how to play particularly.



My friend used to get annoyed in Budokai 3 cause Goku can juggle endlessly with cancelling lol. 

Then he'd dare me not to use cancelling, I'd still kick his ass lol.


----------



## Linkofone (May 18, 2014)

Always fun to play with people, even grinding.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 20, 2014)

It *really* depends on the time/reward ratio. If it's just mind-numbing work that doesn't better me as a player or increase the fun I could have, I either start modding or quit playing.

I did a lot of grinding in BL2 to level up my Salvador and Tekken 6 to get customizations for Steve Fox.


----------



## Linkofone (May 20, 2014)

Reading people's comments makes me want to play mmorpgs again.


----------



## Halcyon (May 20, 2014)

The only grinding in Pokemon I enjoy is when I crank the emulator speed up to max and watch my Pokes wreck the weaklings in the grass

I remember it being a pain in the ass to get Abra into Kadabra though


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> grinding is the best part of any rpg. the best part is going to an area you were previously getting your ass kicked in and just demolishing everything



This is kind of true to me, especially if the monster levels don't change, I like to go back and murder each and every one. Even if I get nothing but 10 exp or things of that nature, I just love the feeling of beating enemies I had trouble with before.


----------



## Morglay (May 27, 2014)

I think it depends on the game. Dragon Nest's combat system is so beast that I barely notice the fact I have been grinding the same dungeon solo for 2 hours.


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2014)

I don't mind it but through out my life, I have only completed a game 100% once.
I don't mind grinding in games like Boarderlands, Diablo, etc.
But Pokemon. I have never played any of these games.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2014)

in bravely default you can idle/auto grind levels/jobs/gold 
its amazing

by the end game i was untouchable
all final bosses and some secret bosses were my bitches
i had complete and utter lockdown on the final bosses
i came out with full health with no recovery


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2014)

ff5 i grinded them to max gear and level

the recent games ... i am not much of a fan of grinding at all


----------

